# aptitude test and local 68 interview



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Local68applicant said:


> Hey new to the forum,
> 
> I'm hoping to find out what I should review for the math portion of the aptitude test and learn about local 68.
> 
> ...


Good luck and Welcome to ET:thumbsup:


----------

